# iframe nicht angezeigt :(



## One and only (20. Dezember 2004)

hallo erstmal,

also ich weiß nich is glaub n kleines problemchen, aber würds halt gern wissn wieso das so is :-D 
also.. auf meiner homepage ( http://www.d-deluxe.de.ms/  ) is wie man sehn kann ein frame. In meiner Schule war ich heute auf meiner hp und der schulpc hat das iframe nich angezeigt. Wir haben Windows 2000 in der schule! An was liegt das ? is doch so das manche kein iframe anzeigen oder ?

mfg chris


----------



## xxenon (20. Dezember 2004)

Die Frage ist nicht, welches Betriebssystem verwendet wird, sondern welcher Browser...

Möglicherweise Netscape 4.x?

MfG. xxenon


----------



## One and only (21. Dezember 2004)

nein das is IE ... ich hab auch IE  un funtzt ganz doll


----------



## kurtparis (21. Dezember 2004)

was macht dein framset zwischen </head> und <body> ?


----------



## One and only (22. Dezember 2004)

das weiß ich nich aber hängts damit vllt zusammen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Dezember 2004)

Vermutlich ja, weil alle Elemente die im Browser angezeigt werden sollen in den BODY gehören!


----------



## xxenon (22. Dezember 2004)

Thomas Lindner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vermutlich ja, weil alle Elemente die im Browser angezeigt werden sollen in den BODY gehören!



Steht nicht ein Frameset üblicherweise *statt* eines Body-Elements im Sourcecode?


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. Dezember 2004)

xxenon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Steht nicht ein Frameset üblicherweise *statt* eines Body-Elements im Sourcecode?


Ein Iframe ist aber kein Frameset.
Und selbst bei einem Frameset wird der Bodytag nicht einfach weglassen, man bedenke den nonframe bereich...


----------



## xxenon (22. Dezember 2004)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Iframe ist aber kein Frameset.
> Und selbst bei einem Frameset wird der Bodytag nicht einfach weglassen, man bedenke den nonframe bereich...



Okok, iFrames sind natürlich ein anderes Kapitel.
Ich habe nur einen kurzen Blick in den Source gemacht und dabei drauf vergessen, die eigentliche Seite zu öffnen.
Sprich ich habe mir das Frameset von de.ms angeschaut und da war natürlich kein iFrame drin ^^

Also sorry, war mein Fehler.

Die Seite ist überhaupt etwas interssant aufgebaut:


```
<BODY>
<body bgcolor="#EAE5DC" text="#595345" link="#887E69" vlink="#A89C82" alink="#C0B294">
<body Background="bg.gif">
```

Finde ich witzig... was wohl der Validator dazu sagt =)


Der Noframesbereich gehört allerdings afaik ins Frameset und nicht ins Body-Element.


MfG. xxenon


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Dezember 2004)

xxenon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [ ... ]
> Die Seite ist überhaupt etwas interssant aufgebaut:
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, also ich finde siamesische Webseiten sollte man Aufgrund Ihrer Behinderung nicht diskreminieren!


----------



## One and only (22. Dezember 2004)

sry aber wollt ihr mich jetzt irgendwie fertig machen ? nur weil ich nich son pro bin wie ihr? 
tut mir echt leid aber ja das is nich sinn der sache hier irgendjemand runterzumachen !
das dass eine doppeltgemoppelt is tut mir leid muss ich gleich verbessern.. aber ja .. wenn mir hier jetzt keiner ne anständige antworte geben will bzw mir helfen will.. is das ja ok .. dann hat sich die sache eben gegessen....

mfg chris


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. Dezember 2004)

One and only hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sry aber wollt ihr mich jetzt irgendwie fertig machen ? nur weil ich nich son pro bin wie ihr?
> tut mir echt leid aber ja das is nich sinn der sache hier irgendjemand runterzumachen !
> das dass eine doppeltgemoppelt is tut mir leid muss ich gleich verbessern.. aber ja .. wenn mir hier jetzt keiner ne anständige antworte geben will bzw mir helfen will.. is das ja ok .. dann hat sich die sache eben gegessen....
> 
> mfg chris



Das ist doch Antwort und Hilfe:



> Vermutlich ja, weil alle Elemente die im Browser angezeigt werden sollen in den BODY gehören!



Der Iframe *muss* in den Body!


----------



## One and only (22. Dezember 2004)

sry aber das is doch im body tag ?


----------

